# Beach Wave Look



## honeychild (May 26, 2006)

Ok How in the world do you get your hair to have that unkept wavy look. Any tips are appreciated..I believe the look is called "Beach Waves" although I am not sure..

http://www.barbaralaurie.com/kenbrow...avy-hair-S.jpg


----------



## raccoon*eyes (May 26, 2006)

If you want you could try braiding your hair before you go to sleep. In the morning you could try running some water through your hair and spraying your hair with a little bit of hairspray.

I do it a little differently but my hair doesn't get as curly as the girl in that picture has it. It's more of a "messy beachy look"...I lightly dampen my hair and rub a little bit of mousse in the palms of my hands. Then I take my fingers, grab chunks and scrunch up my hair at the roots. If it gets to look too messy then a little water to loosen up the mousse should do the trick.

Hope that helps


----------



## so_siqqq (May 27, 2006)

This look is pretty easy. Blow dry your hair straight using a smoothing product. Spray sections of your hair with hairspray (I like to use Redken Heat-active Texturizer). Don't overload or you hair will become "crispy" when you curl it. Using a curling iron take sections of your hair and curl. Curl all the hair but leave the crown smooth. Let your hair cool and add some shine serum to the palms of your hand and finger comb to smooth/loosen the curls. Finish with some hairspray so that the curls lasts.


----------



## ostentatious (May 27, 2006)

In the photo you've posted, it looks like a large barralled curling iron has been used.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 5, 2006)

My hair holds a curl/wave really easily. So this may be a little different for you. I brush my hair out and put a little smoothing serum through my hair then braid my hair in 3- 4 ( I feel like I get more definition/movement) parts after I get out of the shower and let the bottom air dry. I take the top and blow dry it so the top is really smooth and shiny. I either sleep with it like that or do my makeup/get dressed until it dries. After it's dry... if I wore it to sleep that night I take my flat iron and and run it over the braids to smooth it out a little. If I did my makeup/dressed in the mean time... I undo them shake out my hair and anything that's dry I take a large curling iron and loosely curl. I then spray a little conditioning spray or shine spray on my hair and shake it out. Twirl some in place... and hope for the best?


----------



## melissa (Jun 6, 2006)

Try Surf Spray by Bumble and Bumble.  Spray it on damp or dry hair and air dry or blow dry with a diffuser.  

Description from Bumble and Bumble website:

Even if you're miles away from the beach, get that sexy, salty, wind-styled texture (which always seems a shame to rise away) with plenty of hold and a matte finish. 

HTH!


----------



## danzergirl22 (Jun 15, 2006)

I agree with ostentatios. But Drew Barrymore pulls of the beach wave very well. You spray hour hair with a mix of salt and water, and you can braid it. But I've heard people raving about Bumble & Bumble's product, and you braid your hair, take it out in the morning, and spray it with the product.


----------



## Sophia84 (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melissa* 
_Try Surf Spray by Bumble and Bumble.  Spray it on damp or dry hair and air dry or blow dry with a diffuser.  

Description from Bumble and Bumble website:

Even if you're miles away from the beach, get that sexy, salty, wind-styled texture (which always seems a shame to rise away) with plenty of hold and a matte finish. 

HTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah!! I just bought this I can't wait to get it to my hands!! It will be awesome for the summer!


----------



## mitziedoll (Jun 23, 2006)

I do this look a lot.  What I do is use large hot rollers on my hair.  When I take them out I mist my hair with beach salt spray (I use bumble and bumble) and then I use a bit of shine serum on the ends.  Finally I take a brush and comb/loosen/define the curl and voila beach hair.


----------



## mac_goddess (Jun 23, 2006)

There is a Hawaiian balm normally used to soothe sea-weathered skin called 'Sufer's Salve' that has been used to create defined waves.  I haven't used it (yet) but a friend of mine is going to Hawaii for business all of next month and I plan on asking him to get a couple for me since I can only find it online with insane shipping prices.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 25, 2006)

If ur not wanting to Splurge on products to get this look.. try checking out 
John Frieda Beachblonde.. Ocean Waves Sea Spray.  thats what i use to get this look.  its about 6$ at Target.  Usually Start off with damp hair, shake the Spray and sprits all over take sections of my hair and twist it around my fingers.


----------

